# ~Angelo~ need good thoughts, prayers and candles lit



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. He is certainly a handsome boy! Good thoughts and prayers for a quiet passing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Jeanne, my heart is breaking for you. You know he is my hero and was such a beacon of hope when we were dealing with Cody's AIHA. I will definitely be praying and lighting a candle... please give him a big hug and kiss from me and Cody. You are such a good Mom...... giving him the last, ultimate gift of being pain free. Godspeed sweet, sweet Angelo. I will remember you always.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Their lives are much too short, no matter how long they are with us. He is a beautiful boy, and clearly you love him very much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the candle site. Let's light Angelo's way to the bridge. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. You have my sincere thoughts and prayers for you and your dear Angelo.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry.....he is a very handsome boy and you have given him a wonderful life.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, he is such a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry that you are going through this and losing him. My heart literally aches for you both.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm VERY sorry to hear this. You are going to beat yourself up at times for your decision and probably change your mind a hundred times between now and tomorrow but pull from your strength and know and feel that you are giving a gift. And don't start your grieving now, live these last moments with no regrets and smiles and remember life. There will be time for grieving later.

Something that helped me when I helped my Artie across the bridge, get a special candle and light it, then place that candle between you and Angelo while laying on the floor facing each other and have a heart to heart talk and say everything you ever wanted Angelo to know. End your conversation upbeat, with a gentle smile and study his face through the flame.

Later, when times get hard and the pain seems unbearable, you can light that candle and you will feel Angelos strength and see his beautiful face again through that flame.

Most importantly, say everything you have to say now. Don't wait till THAT moment of passing. The passing will be gentle and peaceful and the just holding him and Angelo knowing nothing but love his last moments here will also be the kindest gift you can give yourself.

God Bless you Jeanne for having the strength to give Angelo a grand entrance and for being a wonderful Mom to him.

God Speed Angelo and please let my Artie know we are doing fine here. Oh yeah, and she always had a thing for redheads so be ready for smooches too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo is so handsome. 
I will be praying hard for you and Angelo today and tomorrow.

The very same thing happened to our Gizmo and Munchkin-they couldn't stand up on their own and Ken and I made the decision to set them free.
Even though you always second guess yourself, we've always known in our HEARTS it was the right decision and what Gizmo and Munchkin would have wanted. Ken and I always promised we would never let them suffer.

Angelo has lived a wonderful and long life with you. Gizmo and Munchkin were only 12.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of this. If his quality of life now is this poor you are doing the right thing. Just keep spending every possible minute with him now. You both gave each other a great life together and you could not ask for anything more than that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You will both be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. It is so hard to say goodbye, even when we know it is for the best. I'll be praying for Angelo and your family tomorrow . . .


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Angelo is such a handsome boy. I'm so sorry and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs {{{{}}}}


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Handsome Boy...He will be able to run with the wind and Play with sticks and balls forever. What a sad time, this time always comes for us, hold tight to the thought we've done all we can and rejoice in the memories...

Angelo, Be Free and Always Remember that Your Family will Always Love You! Go in Peace. Prayers Heading Your way and for Your Journey.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry, he is a very handsome boy. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

So sorry you are going thru this. Having been there myself, I know the pain you are feeling. Angelo is so very handsome--hugs to you both.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sad to hear the news. I'm sure you have done everything that can be done for Angelo and are now making the hardest decision of your life. My thoughts will be with you and your handsome Angelo tomorrow. I have been in your shoes three times before and it is never easy but it is the best thing for the dog.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You have given Angelo a life of love and fun that any dog would envy, and soon you will have to show your love for him in a final, heart-wrenching act. Treasure every second with him, talk to him and tell him everything that is in your heart, and help him make a smooth passage to his new life. I have lit a candle for him to help light his way to the Bridge.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

First off, what a beautiful picture of your handsome boy. I'm so sorry that you are having to say goodbye to Angelo tomorrow but it sounds like he has had a life full of love and happiness. Cherish your remaining time with him. We'll be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very very sorry. Angelo is a very special boy. Many of us have been in your shoes and even though we knew it was the right thing to do, it's so heartbreaking.
God be with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope every GRFer will read Angelo's story and be thinking of him and his Mom. I'm sure everyone will agree he is a most special boy and my hero. This is from the success stories on Meisha's Hope, an AIHA site.




> *Angelo*
> 
> Angelo is a 12 ½ year old neutered male Golden Retriever owned by Jeanne of Lincoln Park, NJ. Angelo was diagnosed with Evans Syndrome (autoimmune hemolytic anemia and immune-mediated thrombocytopenia occurring simultaneously) on November 20, 2005.​When Jeanne was asked to comment on Angelo’s symptoms prior to his Evans Syndrome diagnosis she replied, “On the Sunday before Thanksgiving 2005, I took Angelo and his canine brother, Archie, outside as usual. Angelo did his ‘business’ and we were going to go back inside. However, when I looked at Angelo he seemed to be just frozen. I gave a little tug on his leash and he seemed confused so I dropped his leash and ran inside to get my boyfriend. We carried Angelo to the car and immediately drove to the nearest Animal ER.​”Upon admittance to the ER clinic, blood testing revealed a hematocrit of 9.5 and a platelet count of 64. Angelo was pale, jaundiced and very weak. He also had a hepatomegaly/tense abdomen. Angelo was started on Doxycycline, Prednisone, Pepcid and Carafate. When the vet came out to talk with me, it was the first time I ever had heard the words, autoimmune hemolytic anemia and thrombocytopenia. Blood testing, done later in the day, revealed a PCV ranging from 28 at 6 PM to 20 by 2 AM the next morning. On Monday, when we transferred Angelo to our regular Animal Hospital, blood testing indicated his PCV had dropped to 18. I was advised that if the PCV dropped lower then 17 Angelo would need to be transfused. A cross match was done to insure blood would be available if the need arose. Thankfully, the PCV never went lower then 18 so a blood transfusion was not necessary. Ultrasounds, done on Angelo’s organs, showed no cancers. When the tick titer came back negative, the Doxycycline which had been started in case of a tick disease, was discontinued. After 3 days in the hospital, Angelo was allowed to come home to spend Thanksgiving with us. Although he was weak and lethargic upon his discharge from the hospital, thankfully, he did not need to be hospitalized again. His medications, upon discharge from the Animal Hospital, included 60 mg prednisone, twice per day, 50 mg Imuran, once per day and 20 mg Famotidine twice per day. These medications were tough on Angelo but they kept him alive and allowed him to get into remission. One of the side effects from the medications was a 10 pound weight loss, due to muscle atrophy. Angelo lost so much muscle that he developed sores on his lips from biting them while eating. In addition, he could not lie comfortably on his side due to the swelling of his liver. He developed green pustules ( staph infections) that required months of antibiotics and alopecia (hair loss & thinning). He also needed the assistance of a harness to walk.​”As Angelo’s PCV and platelets rose, we started to slowly lower his medications. The prednisone was slowly tapered down to 2.5 mg every other day and then discontinued on October 6, 2006, nearly 11 months after the Evans Syndrome diagnosis. Days between the administration of Imuran were increased until it was discontinued on April 20, 2007. Prior to the Imuran being discontinued it was being given at a dosage of 50 mg every 4th day. Angelo is currently on no medications for the treatment of Evans Syndrome. He does take a Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM tablet twice per day, a Pet Tab plus once per day as well as a Derm Cap once per day to nourish his skin. We give Angelo Interceptor for heartworm prevention every 30-40 days year around. At this time I have chosen not to use any flea/tick preventative, even though we have a heavy population of ticks in our area. In regard to vaccinations, Angelo is no longer receiving any vaccinations whatsoever.”​When Jeanne was asked to comment on the current state of Angelo’s health she replied, “Angelo is continuing to do very well. When his last blood work was done on July 3, 2007, his PCV was 40.6 and his platelets were 195,000. He has not regained the muscle in his back legs but he can still trot a bit after his beloved tennis ball and wrestle with his Golden ‘brother’ Archie. Angelo appears to be in no pain due to this muscle loss. I consulted a canine physical therapist and we are helping Angelo at home by taking him for short walks as well as with an occasional swim in a relative’s pool. The most important thing I learned about this disease is that you need to have a good veterinarian who is very familiar with the disease and who is optimistic (while being realistic) towards you and your pet. We credit our Vet, who has been taking care of Angelo since he was 3 months old, for being optimistic from the get go and making sure that everyone that cared for Angelo in the hospital knew it. We also credit the very slow reduction of Angelo’s medications as one of the positive factors in regard to his survival. To Angelo, every day is a celebration and to us, each day that Angelo is with us, is a gift.”​


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Jeanne....I am typing through the tears. I know how hard this is for you. I made the decision for Kody on a Sunday too with an appointment for Monday. I know what this night will be like for you. You have given Angelo the best possible life and he knows it. You have always made choices for him out of love and he knows that too. I wish I could say that there are things that will prepare you for the loss but I am sorry to say I can't. Even when you know that it is time...it is never easy to say goodbye. Please know that we are here for you. You and Angelo will be in my thoughts and prayers and I will light a candle to help guide him on his journey to the Bridge. I will send up a little prayer to my angel Kody to meet him there and comfort him. Know that Angelo will have many friends at the playground of angels. Sending prayers of strength to you and ((((hugs)))) to Archie too.

Godspeed sweet Angelo..............


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Having been through this with my 19 y.o. schnoodle and 8 y.o. cat I know the pain. thinking that tomorrow it will be quieter, lonelier. My prayers and thoughts are with you today, tomorrow and whenever you need it.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You and Angelo will be in my thoughts. Sleep softly, sweet Angelo.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. Jan 8th is Sam's 2 year anniversary. I know exactly how you're feeling. You're probably doing what we did. Having a weekend of love, hugs, tears, and Good Bye's. I cherish my memories of our last weekend. Please give Angelo a hug and tell him I hope he meets up with my Sam at the Bridge. Sam and Angelo could be twins...beautiful red boys.


----------



## forthelovefomax (Dec 22, 2008)

A Hopi Prayer for Angelo, he will always be with you.

_Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there,
I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight
On the ripened grain.
I am the gentle Autumn's rain.
When you awaken in the morning hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there.
I did not die.
_


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. He will be in good company as he will go the bridge to join my Meg on her first anniversary! She will look out for him like a mother hen xx 
|You will be in my thoughts xx


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I will be thinking of you tomorrow, I'll light a candle and pray that Angelo has a peaceful passing. It must be the toughest decision we ever have to make, but we know in our heart of hearts when that right time is. Be strong and try to remember all the great things he brought to your life.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i did not want to read this thread because i knew what i would be reading. I knew there was a broken heart that had written that first post. Now i sit with tears.*

*angelo has been special to me since i first "met" him in the aiha group a couple of years ago. Until you have actually had a dog with AIHA, no amount of reading the stories can prepare you for the roller coast nighmare. You can not imange what the poor dog is going thru with the drugs that make can tear up their stomach nd make some so sick. The huge swollen stomaches as the spleen is so large , filled with dead red cells. The blood draws,the pills poke down their throats, the lack of energy and in many cases lack of appetite. *

*a dog has to want to live to be able to put up the fight to get into remission. It has to be such a struggle for them. Sometimes they make it, some times they do not. Angelo was one of the ones that gave beyond 100% to stay with his jeanne and he did it. In my opinion, having watched my beloved Hunter struggle and lose his battle with AIHA, Angelo is a very special dog and i hope when he gets to the rainbow bridge he will find my Hunter.*

*jeane, i am so sorry that you will lose your wonderful, brave, beautiful "old man". My heart breaks for you. I have lit a candle for beautiful Angelo. *


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Angelo has been one of my favorite old gentle men, so sorry his time is up, what a wonderful life you gave this gorgeous golden boy... and now the ultimate gift of love to send him to be with our lost goldens to be pain free. Thinking of you. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jeanne, I'm so sorry that it's time for Angelo to get his angel wings. He will be free of his old and frail body, able to run with his fellow Bridge kids. Since you have not done this before, a word of caution. Some of the strong-willed pups who have fought through life-threatening medical issues don't go quietly and peacefully. They are so used to rallying that they think it's time to rally again. If that should happen, please don't be alarmed....just know that Angelo stayed true to himself all the way to his final journey. I wish you both peace and you the strength to get through tomorrow in one piece......hugs.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

One thing that helped me when it was time to let my beloved Jackson go was to tell him that it was OK for him to leave. I told him that I would miss him forever (I'm crying as I type these words), but that I would be OK and that it was OK for him to leave.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for Angelo. What a sweet boy you have. "Each day is a gift" sums it up. Try to foucs on the wonderful 13 years you had with him. We will be thinking of you and him tomorrow....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Big hugs to you both! May the passing of time heal your heart and help you smile when you remember your lovely Golden...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll be thinking of angelo and you tomorrow. rest well handsome guy.

Debbie & mason


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

May The Lord Bless You & Keep You
May The Lord Lift Your Face & Smile Upon You
And Give You Peace.

Play Hard Sweet Boy. Godspeed Angelo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping up ....Jeanne and Angelo need our prayers tonight.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Rest Easy Angelo*

I am so sorry you have to face this tomorrow. I hope you will find strength and comfort from all of us here on the Forum. 
Ecclesiastes 3:1-8


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Jeanne:

I never really knew the story of Angelo until this thread. His will to live all these years after his diagnosis is a testimony to his love for you--his love for life. Giving someone who you love so deeply--tthe ability to finally be pain-free is the ultimate gift of love--no matter how much you have and will grieve. You have our thoughts and prayers!

Jazz and Jules--your thoughts were beautiful; I'm going to print them out and keep them when Atticus and/or Jordie's time has come....

Sharlin--the picture is also beautiful. Fitting for a wonderful, much-loved companion.

Godspeed, Angelo



SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Angelo's time is up here with you. He is one of my favorite dogs ever since I read his story here and saw that picture you entered in the contest. It made me smile everytime I saw it and tomorrow when it is time, I will look at that pictures and wish him godspeed. We will light a candle and say a prayer for the both of you. You gave him a wonderful and loving life and I know he will be waiting for you one day at the bridge with that big smile on his face. Until then, all of our pups will keep him company and Hooch will give him lots of belly rubs and head scratches. 

Run Free sweet boy, you are loved and will be missed my hundreds of people.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about what you are going through with Angelo. I have adored him since I first saw his picture in the calendar contest. He is truly a beautiful boy and very special. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping. Please pray for Angelo and Jeanne tonight and tomorrow as he makes his journey to the bridge.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't even make it through this thread - I just love Angelo in his pics and I feel your pain....I am so sorry that your journey with Angelo is at an end - but I can tell it was an amazing one....and Im very happy that he is going out in style and with you - I am here for you and my thoughts are with you....

xoxoxo


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so sorry - after reading about how ill he was I am amazed that you have had him more than 3 years past his diagnosis. What a champion he is! I know how hard it is to make the final decision too - no matter how long they live it's not long enough. I hope you are sleeping with him tonight - please tell him we all love him. See you on the other side dear boy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeanne.... many of the aiha board are praying for you and Angelo. I hope you can view this. http://www.vetnet.co.uk/cgi-bin/gen...subject=7&source=T&thread=2009010417190519169 Many candles are blazing on both the AIHA candle site and the GRF site too.
Sweet Angelo has given hope to so, so many faced with this disease... there's got to be a most special place at the bridge for him.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. I know the decision is a tough one with lots of questions "is now the right time?". You are doing what is best for him and not for you, an unselfish act. I pray for strength and comfort for you tonight and tomorrow. Cherish the rest of your time together and soon he'll be running free.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Did you get my pm ?


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry that Angelo is on his way to the bridge...
I know the pain you are feeling...saying goodbye to a heart dog is something that you never really get over. I wish you peace and healing thoughts as you say goodbye for now - you will be together again.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so very sad to read this. I fell in love with that dear sweet boy the first time I saw him. Prayers that you find comfort in your wonderful memories during this time of sadness. He will be missed here. Go in peace Angelo, .... you are a special boy, and you'll be remembered fondly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping.... please keep Angelo and Jeanne in your thoughts and prayers today. This boy is super special to so many.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It was just another Monday until I opened this thread and remembered what today is for Angelo.

My thoughts are with you today...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jeanne...still thinkinking of you and Angelo today...((((hugs))))


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll be keeping you and Angelo in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to read. You have shown your boy the ultimate sign of love - you are letting him free from pain. If anything like me, in time to come you may well question your actions, but in your heart you know that you have done the best thing for Angelo. 

Run free, sleep softly and play hard with your new friends Angelo


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Jeanne, we are sending lots of hugs and warm prayers on this most difficult of days. Angelo, rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am thinking of you both... what a kind thing you are doing for Angelo, so unselfish and yet so very sad. I am glad that you have had him and he has had you. He will be waiting for you....


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers and thoughts coming your way
beth, moose and angel


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and Angelo today. What a handsome and well-loved boy!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a beauty Angelo is and obviously so special and so loved. My thoughts and prayers are with you both today.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Another candle has been lit. I want to blaze the trail for this greatly loved dog.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Continued prayers coming from northern BC...treasure the memories and know that Angelo will be looking down on you.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Another candle joins many to guide Angelo on his final approach to the bridge.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thinking of you today Angelo.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanne and Angelo*

Jeanne and Angelo:

Praying so hard for you both today.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

God bless you both today.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

May God surround you with comfort and caring. 

Follow the light, Angelo. Good boy....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many, many prayers to Jeanne and Angelo this afternoon. I wish I could hug them both.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

What a handsome little guy he is...I am so sorry that you have to do this. This decision is hard to make, and you may go through what ifs a hundred times, may god give you strength and courage through this, he has a very special Mommy to not let him suffer. I will be keeping you, Angelo and your family in my prayers. May he be at peace in Heaven, and may he run as fast as he did when he was a puppy when he gets there. My heart aches for you...hang onto your memories they will give you comfort.

Hugs and kisses from Me, Maggie and Mya


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

You entered this photo in the November Calendar contest and it will be one of those faces I'll never, ever forget. His handsome face and genuine smile warmed my heart like you wouldn't believe. I instantly wanted to meet him. 










Thinking of you and Angelo. Rest peacefully, handsome buddy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Farewell, sweet boy. May your passage to the Bridge be easy, and may your spirit run free.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of prayers needed RIGHT NOW as Jeanne and Angelo start this new chapter. Godspeed sweet boy.... run free after those tennis balls.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I feel the tears falling down my face right now.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending prayers your way for Angelo...

I've got tears flowing here at work just thinking of what you are going through right now. It's so hard.

Godspeed good boy...run with the angels...........


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful boy. We are saying a lot of prayers for him and you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Know that Angelo is feeling all better now, and in time you will be feeling better too. Just take it one day at a time.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart is aching right along with you. He sure is a handsome boy. Sending lots of prayers your way during this very difficult time.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thinking of you and Angelo as you are at the vet's office right now. So many hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You and Angelo are in my thoughts and prayers. He is a beautiful boy. May the happy memories you hold in your heart give you strength.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. My condolences.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart is just aching for you. I so wish I had the right words for you right now. Angelo: May you find an infinite amount of tennis balls at the Bridge today, handsome fellow. 

Sending you thoughts and prayers across the miles.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sending good thoughts to my 17 year old Angel Jake - to find your boy and tell him where they keep the good tennis balls.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

All of my thoughts and prayers are with you and Angelo at this time. What a beautiful red boy. Play hard at the bridge sweet Angelo.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

KRayl said:


> You entered this photo in the November Calendar contest and it will be one of those faces I'll never, ever forget. His handsome face and genuine smile warmed my heart like you wouldn't believe. I instantly wanted to meet him.


That was Angelo? I didn't put two and two together but I remember this picture! Who could forget. A very special dog, for sure. I'm not sure there has ever been, or ever will be, such a wonderful picture of old gold as this.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I cry for Angelo as his spirit runs free, I cry for his family as they begin to grieve and I cry for this forum and the warmth and love that is given when it is needed most.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I cry for Angelo as his spirit runs free, I cry for his family as they begin to grieve and I cry for this forum and the warmth and love that is given when it is needed most.


 
So well said. I've been on the verge of tears all day, thinking of Jeanne and Angelo. That calender picture is SO precious...... I so hope she enters it in the new photo contest. It deserves to be widely seen !!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just lit another candle for sweet Angelo and his grieving mom. And yes, that is a fabulous picture. What a wonderful remembrance of him.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> That was Angelo? I didn't put two and two together but I remember this picture! Who could forget. A very special dog, for sure. I'm not sure there has ever been, or ever will be, such a wonderful picture of old gold as this.


Isn't it the greatest photo? His face and expression says so much. :heartbeat 

A very happy soul.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelo*

Angelo is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. The love they bring us in their short years is payment for the heartache on their leaving.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Angelo. Keep the memories close as they will help over time. Rest in Peace Angelo and Run Free.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure in the days to come you will be reading both threads but just wanted you to know that your selfless act is the best for sweet Angelo. Sadly there is nothing I can do to ease your grief at this time. Everybody is different but when I lost my previous golden Arby I lasted only a couple of weeks before bringing my Oakly home. I was a bit worried about making comparisons between the new pup and my precious old girl but there was no time for that. I hope, when the time is right for you that you open your home to another golden friend.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i sit with tears again. Precious boy, how ucky he was tohave had your all these to watch over him. And how he loved you to have fought the battles he fought.*


----------

